# Meat Balls



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Meat Balls

1 lb. 93% Ground Beef (Original recipe: ground steak)
2 carrots, minced
2 eggs
1/3 c. shredded cheese 
1/4 cup dried bread crumbs (I had Pepperidge Herb Stuffing Crumbs)
2-3 T. Catsup (I just squirted some in)

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. 

Combine ingredients in large mixing bowl. Mix meat mixture very well with your hands. Roll and shape meat in your hands into small meatballs. Makes about 45-50 meatballs. Place meatballs on lightly greased cookie sheet. 

Bake 20 minutes. Cool for about 20 minutes on the cookie sheet, then place cookie sheet in freezer and freeze meatballs until firm, then put meatballs into a ziplock and seal. Label them, so your dh does not eat them!

I plan on serving 3 meatballs mixed in with daily dry kibble. 

I will probably thaw a meatballs the night before night time feeding. I feed Dexter off of a flat salad plate, so I place the meatballs on the plate and add a little water and I microwave for 20 seconds. Mash on plate and add 1/3 cup of Kibble and mix well.

Any suggestions or changes appreciated! 

Oh! I had my dh try the dog food, you should of seen his face! Dh said the meatballs were pretty good, "a little crunchy" when he started on the second one, I told him to quit eating them and he said "you said if I was hungry I could always eat the dog food!" 

Dh has already made the comment...I have been waiting to hear... "You know Dexter is eating better than us." I got to thinking....Hmmmmmmm....we would have to eat the kibble too!

My dh is the cook/chief in the house, so please don't feel sorry for him. Dh is preparing a whole grilled chicken for dinner tonight.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

My neighbor adds some Angel Eyes in because her maltese won't normally eat anything she puts it on. This way she knows it gets in him


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Linda, I am probably being too cautious-- but check your bread crumbs &ketchup for onions and onion powder. My boys get an occaissional taste of something like ketchup or burgers with onion powder. But iwould be careful if you are planning to feed this daily. Other than that-- yumm. Oh and by the way when iwas playing the home cooked game I found theboys liked just plain ground beef to dress their kibble. What ilearned to do was freeze the meatballs raw or under cooked and then just nuke it for 30 secs.it creates juice that you can then toss the kibble in. But your dh won't like it as much.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I can't use beef as Bentley has an elevated ALT but I could substitute ground turkey/chicken. 

Seeing I worked today, mowed the lawn, made doggie stew and took the dogs for a walk...no time for dinner myself. So I ate a very small left over salad and pretzels with salsa con queso. Now who eats better in this house????? I threw in 2 glasses of ice water and a glass of red wine to make it healthy. LOL


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Missy said:


> Linda, I am probably being too cautious-- but check your bread crumbs &ketchup for onions and onion powder. My boys get an occaissional taste of something like ketchup or burgers with onion powder. But iwould be careful if you are planning to feed this daily. Other than that-- yumm. Oh and by the way when iwas playing the home cooked game I found theboys liked just plain ground beef to dress their kibble. What ilearned to do was freeze the meatballs raw or under cooked and then just nuke it for 30 secs.it creates juice that you can then toss the kibble in. But your dh won't like it as much.


I just checked my Heinz catsup bottle, contains onion powder. Also checked my off-brand bread crumbs, contains onion powder as well.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I give mine meatballs when I make them. Otherwise, just use ground sirloin, turkey, or chicken brown it with a little salt and garlic powder added. I add a tbsp to their kibble and they love it.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Instead of the catsup, you can use tomato paste or sauce...not sure if that contains onion powder or use regular bread crumbs. 

I cut the grass too!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The Chicken & Rice wins HANDS DOWN for cleaning the plate compared to the Meatballs in less than 2 minutes. I would guess Dexter ate about 80% served. I will use some of the leftovers for training tonight. 

You will need to add some liquid to the kibble to get all the juices from the smashed meatballs.


----------

